# shipping car home from dubai?



## dublindavey (Sep 3, 2008)

hi im moving to dubai in 2 wks, and im thinking of buying a car when i get there, has anyone got knowledge of how much it costs to shipp a car back to ireland or uk???


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't know about the cost, but the steering wheel will be on the wrong side. makes overtaking very interesting


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am not sure that cars built for the ME are legal in Ireland or the UK. They are built to Gulf specifications.

-


----------

